# Oto behavior ... normal or not?



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I have 2 Otocinclus that I have managed to keep alive and well for several weeks now. They seem to like swiming in large vertical orals near the back of the tank, zipping around one after the other. I was wondering if this is normal behavior? They didn't look this active in the petstore tank. And sometimes my betta goes back and swims with them - not attacking or anything, just kinda schooling with them. So I just want to know if this is normal Oto behavior, and does it mean something? I want to make sure I'm not doing something wrong.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

What are you feeding the oto cats? 

How long have you had all those fish in the tank?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

i have 2 and they do zip around a lot. I think it means they are happy :-D


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

The Otos have been there a few weeks, the betta is new. There is algae in the tank already, but they are also nibbling on a spinach leaf and they get a food tablet every few days. I want to add some live plants as well over the next month or so. They have grown since I got them and look healthy. I wasn't sure if they are supposed to be this zippy


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

found this on youtube - my dudes swim like this in the evening, and much calmer during the day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBBQ2Sxe6GQ


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

My bengal loach did the SAME thing but @ 2x the speed. I found it kind of annoying but I prefer that behavior instead of chasing other fish. 

I would put some plants where they normally do the crazy diving/surface swim, so you don't see them.

I was planning to get a 3 oto cats to start with, but I'll wait till after I upgrade the tank, check the cycle wasn't disrupted & have it decorated. 


You should make a video of the betta schooling with the oto cats. I would like to see that. My betta seems to prefer lounging around. I'm going to get him a silicone anemone type decoration so he can use it as a couch.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep, it's normal.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

KukaaKatchou said:


> found this on youtube - my dudes swim like this in the evening, and much calmer during the day.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBBQ2Sxe6GQ


That is glass surfing-doing this on occasion is not that uncommon, but not all the time....
If they do this all the time it usually is a sign that something is wrong-either water quality or stress.
They like more mature tanks with lots of live plants and kept in groups of 5 or more since they are really social fish.
They may be small but are active and need lots of space in mature heavy planted tanks of at least 20gal or larger.


----------

